# Seen on the Interstate this morning



## Tincanfireman (Feb 22, 2007)

While driving home from work this morning, I was passed by a car (driven by a guy) with the personalized tag POYSNIV.  Yikes...


----------



## m33kr0b (Feb 22, 2007)

I am not seeing the humor. yes, it is an odd last name but it is a russian last name.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 22, 2007)

Tincanfireman said:


> While driving home from work this morning, I was passed by a car (driven by a guy) with the personalized tag POYSNIV.  Yikes...


So o.k. I'm lame, I don't get it.  A little help please, I'm on brain meltdown!:wacko:


----------



## Tincanfireman (Feb 22, 2007)

Never thought about the Russian connection; I was reading it as "Poison IV", though it could have been Poison Ivy as well.  Maybe he was a dermatologist...


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 22, 2007)

Thank you honey!  I needed a good laugh today!^_^ ^_^ ^_^


----------



## m33kr0b (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks Tin,

Now it seems funny


----------

